# This pic just makes me happy...AB Salamander Dragon



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Maaaan I want a Salamander now!!!! LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

:shock:Whoahh!!!!!:shock:



i want him!!!

P.S. thats a lavender not a salamander.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! I had a breeding pair of HMPKs that color a LONG time ago! They are stunning fish!


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

I personally would want this guy if I wanted to get a salamander. Gotta love the hmpk's! <3


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ahhh I see the difference! The seller had him marked as Salamander


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

:shock: Stunning!!
I can see y that pic made u smile..it just made my night!

I want him so bad!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, so pretty. <3


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Whats a salamander?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

tsuhei said:


> i personally would want this guy if i wanted to get a salamander. Gotta love the hmpk's! <3


lovvvveee!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

A salamander is a different type of fish, but also a word used for a color of a certain betta. Salamander (in betta color) is a VERY light beige.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> A salamander is a different type of fish, but also a word used for a color of a certain betta. Salamander (in betta color) is a VERY light beige.


Not necessarily true. There are many different types of salamanders.

http://bettafishquality.blogspot.com/2010/03/result-of-my-salamander-butterfly-betta.html

Salamanders do, however, have the butterfly pattern / finnage coloration.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tsuhei said:


> Not necessarily true. There are many different types of salamanders.
> 
> http://bettafishquality.blogspot.com/2010/03/result-of-my-salamander-butterfly-betta.html
> 
> Salamanders do, however, have the butterfly pattern / finnage coloration.


True, but not ALL salamanders have the butterfly pattern. Although it does run in their genes


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> True, but not ALL salamanders have the butterfly pattern. Although it does run in their genes


Story in a nutshell: An American betta fish breeder, "Jude Als" (look it up I'm too lazy to do more research), developed a type of betta coloration we know today as "Mustard Gas". Of course, he sold a pair to another American betta breeder and the original breeder wasn't comfortable with the new breeder selling the fry (that looked a bit different than a true Mustard Gas) the pair he gave her made as "Mustard Gas". 

So, to avoid conflict, the new breeder called his/her line of fish that looked similar to Mustard Gas as "Salamander" to set aside his/her line of fish from Jude's. So now, Mustard Gas is universally known just for its yellow fins and blue/green body. 

From there, the color became a sensation where Asian breeders started developing more and more strains from these offspring, creating a multitude of color varieties labeled as "Salamander" today, more commonly recognized for a lavender body, maroon-ish body, along with the occasional (but common) butterfly pattern with fins ranging from the colors white to a pale yellow.

EDIT: Blah never mind I won't force you to research... 

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1256

BAM! lol


----------

